# Раскладка клавиатуры в разных странах мира



## FisheR (11 Дек 2012)

Помогите пожалуйста =) По методике задали доклад- Раскладка клавиатур а разных странах мира (аккордеон,баян) Гриф "b' и гриф "d"


----------

